
Artificial Intelligence: Past and Future - dedalus
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2012/1/144824-artificial-intelligence-past-and-future/fulltext
======
sudoscript
This is like so many articles and books I've read (several mentioned in this
article itself). Ok, AI is a threat to jobs up and down the ladder. I get it.
Now what? What are we supposed to do about it?

Honestly, what is the purpose of articles like this other than fear-mongering?
It offers no constructive suggestions, and the only reason it's on the front
page of HN is because "Artificial Intelligence" in the title.

~~~
visarga
> Ok, AI is a threat to jobs up and down the ladder. I get it. Now what? What
> are we supposed to do about it?

Make sure it doesn't fall exclusively in the hands of the 0.1%. We need to put
the means of production in the hands of the people.

I envision a self-sustaining, self-reliant technology stack using solar
energy, 3d-printing and automation, owned by a community or state, providing
everything needed for its people. Maybe 1000 people could bootstrap a self
sufficient community, if organized well.

~~~
grondilu
> We need to put the means of production in the hands of the people.

They are in the hands of the people. Most means of production can be bought on
markets that are open to the general public.

~~~
AstralStorm
Sure, if you have a few million dollars on hand. Few hundred thousand might
start a small company in service sector.

------
norswap
Everywhere I turn, people speak of AI. Often to say little, or less, as is the
case here. The ACM in full splendor (I'm a member).

~~~
60654
Hah, yes. CACM selection of research papers is usually very interesting, but
the opinion pieces often feel like they were produced just to meet a deadline.
(I'm a member as well.)

------
utopcell
This 2012 article is very dated, esp considering alphaGo.

